# Reflector con sensor de movimiento no anda



## marcelo2112 (May 26, 2014)

Hola, tengo dos reflectores con sensor de movimiento, los que se activan solos, los cuales no cortan, quedan siempre encendidos.​ 
Mi pregunta es si alguien tiene experiencia en estos artefactos para poder repararlos, sera el sensor infrarrojo que no ande??​ ​ Saludos y gracias.​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 26, 2014)

Hola

mira, puede ser miles los problema y mas que seguro que hay mas de 1 que separa reparar un sensor de movimiento *(sensor de proximidad)* porque es eso lo que enciende la lampara se un reflector una alarma la salida puede ser cualquiera

El gran dilema es que sin imagenes o circuito (diagrama se no hace complicado ayudarte)

saludos, que tenga un buen dia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Probá que no se haya puesto en corto el triac !


----------



## 426ivan (Jul 9, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro. Estoy con un problema que no puedo resolver y es seguramente por mi inexperiencia en fuentes sin trafo. Este circuito que adjunto pertenece a un reflector con detector de movimiento que cuenta con dos plaquetas. La primera es la que adjunto. La segunda tiene muchos componentes más donde se encuentran una LDR, un sensor PIR, 3 potes que regulan tiempo de encendido, sensibilidad de movimiento y luz/oscuridad para actuar. Todo eso de la segunda plaqueta funciona con un LM324, dos transis y muchas resistencias, capacitores y diodos. Entiendo que es la lógica de control. Lo que pasó fue que por una modificación de la instalación eléctrica de mi casa pase de tenerlo conectado de fase y neutro a fase R y fase S y lógicamente…se quemó. Lo abrí para repararlo y encuentro dos componentes quemados. En el sch son el C3 y R1. Como no sé cómo calcular esos valores simulo en proteus buscando valores (es decir a fuerza bruta) que puedan ajustarse y me genera un corto siempre. La R quemada tiene una franja verde por lo que entiendo será de megaohm. El C es uno cerámico, rectangular, verde y no se pueden leer los datos. Por esto recurro a Uds. Alguna idea? Que valores puedo probar para hacerlo funcionar? El corto que me marca Proteus es en menos de un segundo.
Gracias como siempre!!!


----------



## videons (Ene 29, 2017)

Aquí adjunto una foto de mi sensor, que no enciende la lampara y suena un clic cuando lo enchufo, incluso espero un minuto y cuando me muevo suena ese clic dentro de la caja celeste, pero no enciende, no se altero ningún cable, ya que tiene enchufe y toma para conectarlo, si alguno conoce la causa se lo agradezco.
Esta imagen que adjunto es para ver si 426ivan, puede solucionar ese problema, aunque a pasado mucho tiempo, seguro fue reparado, pero a otro le puede servir yquizs de paso me solucionan mi problema.
Gracias, Nestor desde Mar del Plata


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

El clic es el relé  que  se está activando  , así que o se rompió el contacto o hay una pista cortada , soldadura fría o cable mal . . .


----------



## videons (Ene 29, 2017)

gracias, voy a retocar todas las uniones y de ultima reviso si puedo desarmar el relay y/o cambiarlo.

como agrego una foto en mi perfil?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El clic es el relé  que  se está activando  , así que o se rompió el contacto o hay una pista cortada , soldadura fría o cable mal . . .



O lámpara quemada


----------



## Yairman (Ene 29, 2017)

No sera que tenés una soldadura fría en el Fusible


----------



## videons (Ene 29, 2017)

Creo que por ahora vamos a cerrar el tema.
Repase todas las soldaduras, como lampara uso un velador, que lo enchufo en una ficha colocada sobre el aparato, pero resulta que entre tantas pruebas, se tocaron ambas placas y ahora no hace ni clic, así que mañana voy a revisar los diodos, pq algo dejo de funcionar, gracias a todos, si lo soluciono les informo, y sino al reciclaje, pero también les aviso.


----------

